# 1st time growing , want to find cheep seeds to start out with



## hoppystalker (May 28, 2006)

hey all , im just starting and i was wondering if anyone new were to get some seeds for a cheap price !! i want to master techniques befor shellin out serious cash . thanx (in canada)


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 28, 2006)

hoppystalker said:
			
		

> hey all , im just starting and i was wondering if anyone new were to get some seeds for a cheap price !! i want to master techniques befor shellin out serious cash . thanx (in canada)


*Whats up hoppystalker. Go to www.seedboutique.com  check out Gypsy Nirvana he has some beans for $15.*


----------



## purple_chronic (May 29, 2006)

i found this like a month ago at google...

http://weedfarmer.com/buy_seeds/index_en.html

i have never took the riskto buy seeds so i dont know if they r a very good seller but they r *cheap*!!


----------



## hoppystalker (May 29, 2006)

thanx a bunch


----------

